# 2016 Rogue SL - Heated Seats



## K0PIR (Dec 29, 2015)

We just got this car and in the manual it states: "The battery could run down if the seat heater is operated while the engine is not running." and " When the seat is warmed or before you leave the vehicle, be sure to turn the switch off."

I don't have to do that in my other vehicle. Aren't the seat heaters turned off when the car is not running? 

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## selliott37 (Jan 17, 2016)

I forgot to turn mine off when I got to work yesterday. I remembered your post & worried about the battery. 9 hours later (there wasn't time for me to run out to my car to turn it off) the battery was fine and, apparently, the heating element turned off. I checked the seat and it seemed to be the same temperature as everything else (cold).

This is, by the way, in a 2016 AWD Rogue SL.


----------



## K0PIR (Dec 29, 2015)

Yeah I don't know why they say to turn it off.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidnightJade (Jan 14, 2016)

Ditto what selliot said!


----------



## TheCid (Jul 9, 2014)

In my 2014, they go off when ignition goes off. I think what they are trying to say is to not place ignition in "on" and then sit in car with seat heaters on.


----------

